# Jacobsen Imperial 826



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking for a project - maybe something I can get on the cheap, fix a little, and either keep or resell for a few bucks. I came across this Jacobsen. I'm not familiar with this brand - though I do own an Ariens, and like to tinker.

This unit looks like a tank - to me it looks like a 70's era Ariens. Is $100 a fair price? what would you offer?

Snow Blower


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its not an ariens made machine, offer him 75


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Jacobsen was a premium brand back in the 70's along the way they abandoned the consumer market and focused on professional turf machines. I don't know if they offer any continuing support. You may be on your own for non engine parts.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

well worth the 100, that machine was cared for and not abused or neglected, the paint on it is excellent for age

the front auger gearbox looks similar to a Dynamark or AMF


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up one of those for $40 once. Bought it to fix up and give to my brother in law to use. Had it for about two weeks and resold it for the same $40. Wasn't impressed, the bucket walls seemed thin, the controls and cables were not smooth, seemed like it would always be needed my attention. IMO, I would pass and look for something else. A great point by Spectrum, parts are going to be hard to find unless you get a parts machine.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

the pristine HM80 Tec engine is worth $100 alone, IMO. It can be used to repower a better machine like an Ariens, Snowbird, AMF, Dynamark, etc. 
A lot better engine than any Chinese motor that costs the same.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks for the input. I've responded to the seller. He has yet to respond to me. I'll drop $50 and see what he does.

Thanks again.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

So I can get this tomorrow for $50.00. The owner said he couldn't get it started. He purchased a new carb two years ago, and it worked fine. It sat for 1 year, and when he took the carb bowl, it was full of gel. So he reassembled, and wants to unload it.

Other than that he said it is fine. What do you think? Clean the carb and see what happens? $50.00 ain't much...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

go for it, i see no reason it should not fire right up after that


----------

